

Another to do list... - LookSeeProof
http://www.reallygoodtodolist.com/

======
simonw
You need to fix the bug where I can view other people's tasks just by changing
the ID in the /task/show/ URL. You should also add a "send feedback" form so
people can report this kind of bug in private!

~~~
tptacek
Everything on the site also seems to be cross-site scriptable, so watch out
who's tasks you view; there's a Rails default that filters tags from output by
default, which he should be using.

------
davidw
If anyone wants to play with an open source todo list, I decided that that was
just too crowded a space to make money at, so I GPL'ed this:

<http://stufftodo.dedasys.com>

I still use it when doing consulting, so it does what I want, which is
creating an ordered list of things, and keeping track of time spent on them.
Indeed, this weekend I've been working on a system tray program that will make
that process even easier...

------
maxklein
The real question is - why did you do this? Not criticizing, because my
startup is also list related, but why exactly did you write a todo list
application?

------
LookSeeProof
Hey everyone. Sorry I've been ages responding to this, I've been away for some
time. I've integrated each piece of feedback on this page, thank you all for
your input. The app was a quick way of picking up Rails, and I have worked on
several larger projects since. Some of it is quick and dirty as I do this in
my spare time, and I now mainly use it to test out new ideas. The casual 'key'
based authentication was a concept I wanted to try out, and a to do list is a
good opportunity as the data is rarely sensitive, and the risk of someone
deleting/marking a task complete is outweighed by the convenience of an
authentication method that allows for the bookmarking of your to do list
(louislouis - I was also using a simple text editor for keepign lists! Now I
use my own app to keep track of all tasks from my clark-kent job, personal
life, startups, small web apps etc.). Thanks again!

------
cosmo7
There are two kinds of people; * people who get things done * people who write
lists

------
watmough
This is really cool.

I really like the idea of having a zero-friction sign-up.

Overall I like the design, but switching between categories could use a little
more prominence, as could making the site easier to bookmark. (I did notice
the little link on the right, eventually)

Props also for steering clear of the 1 2 3 step deal that most web 2.0
software seems to be doing now.

------
tptacek
Apart from instant signup, why would anyone use this instead of, say, Ta-Da
List? It's much harder to create a new item in your lists (I have to find and
target the top right side of the screen) than in Ta-Da.

------
vaksel
I think you need to do something about the colors. For me green does not mean
its a low priority item. Maybe use bold red for priority, bold black for
medium, and regular font for no priority?

------
ks
Look out for patent trolls :-(

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=248577>

------
louislouis
I like it. Simple. Easy. Straight forward.

I currently use a notepad and have around 20 .txt lists lol

A todo list site is just what I need.

------
jcapote
Devil's advocate time: Why this and not tadalist.com? Why an insecure "key"
based login, and not OpenID?

------
Maascamp
Completing and deleting tasks seems to be broken.

------
maxklein
Love the sign-up though!

